# Where To Go In Wa



## dj1984 (16/1/09)

im going for a holiday mid year for a week to WA and just wanted to know what to go have a look at (as in brewerys) where to go have a beer and anything else you recommend i have never been to Perth befor.


----------



## Steve (16/1/09)

dj1984 said:


> im going for a holiday mid year for a week to WA and just wanted to know what to go have a look at (as in brewerys) where to go have a beer and anything else you recommend i have never been to Perth befor.



Fremantle (for little creatures, sail and anchor etc) and then spend a couple of days down in Margaret River (Colonial Brewery, Bootleg Brewery etc). Tis a beautiful part of the world, you'll love it.
Cheers
Steve

Edit: Do a search on WA, Perth, Colonial, Margaret River etc, theres been plenty of similar threads with suggestions


----------



## cubbie (16/1/09)

Click on the link to the Fair go for Craft Beer (top of page) and have a look at the WA places listed. 
+1 for Little Creature
Down South I like Cowaramup


----------



## Katherine (16/1/09)

FREMANTLE - Little Creatures is a MUST (Im going there this arvo) It's going to be fourty in Perth today
Sail and Anchor (FOR there IPA)
Clancy's Fish Pub (great atmosphere, also great if you have kids.... plenty of local beer on tap)

PERTH - FERRIS WHEEL (ONLY $15.00 FOR A 10 MINUTE RIDE) LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

SWAN VALLEY - Feral Brewery
MASH (YUM)
ELMARS (mainly to eat, no sure about the beer)

suggestion from Cubbie Cowaramup there GOOD...

MARGARET RIVER/YALLINGUP - JUST GO such a beautiful place espeacially around the time of year that you are visiting.

DENMARK, WARPOLE, BREMMER BAY, ALBANY, ESPERANCE


----------



## eamonnfoley (16/1/09)

Katie said:


> ELMARS (mainly to eat, no sure about the beer)




I tend to think Elmars has possibly some of the best beer I've had in Western Australia.
The altbier is fantastic, and their seasonals can be spectacular. They had a maibock which was nothing short of awesome. Oktoberfest was nice also.

Just a bit annoyed about their measures (large, small etc) - cant work out if large is actually a pint or not. And the food is far too expensive for what it is. Also get annoyed when a large (500ml?) is $13.50 on public holidays due to the surcharge!


----------



## Katherine (16/1/09)

foles said:


> I tend to think Elmars has possibly some of the best beer I've had in Western Australia.
> The altbier is fantastic, and their seasonals can be spectacular. They had a maibock which was nothing short of awesome. Oktoberfest was nice also.
> 
> Just a bit annoyed about their measures (large, small etc) - cant work out if large is actually a pint or not. And the food is far too expensive for what it is. Also get annoyed when a large (500ml?) is $13.50 on public holidays due to the surcharge!



I have not tried there beer, I have head mix reviews. Elmars small goods are fantastic and yes he is expensive.

The middle of the year is perfect to explore the swan region and margaret river...


----------



## Philthy79 (16/1/09)

I agree about Elmars, and personally think the beer is a bit hit and miss - as well as the size/prices...

Personal favourites are the Elizabethan Village in the Armadale Hills (Last Drop Brewery), Duckstein Brewery and the Indian Ocean Brewery up in Mindarie.

Even though its not a micro brewery Clancy's in Freo has an excellent selection of WA Ales and Beers on tap...


----------



## KoNG (16/1/09)

My picks so far would be:

- Feral (Perth/Swan Valley)

- Colonial (Marg River)

- And of course Little Creatures... just because, well.. as if you wouldnt.!


oh and if you just want some beers right in Perth itself.... then Moon and Sixpence if you want some English bitters (nitro most, mind you)
and my fav is sitting outside at the Royal in East Perth having a Colonial wit and IPA in the sun.


----------



## eamonnfoley (16/1/09)

KoNG said:


> oh and if you just want some beers right in Perth itself.... then Moon and Sixpence if you want some English bitters (nitro most, mind you)




PLEASE don't go near the moon and sixpence. The beer is atrocious (badly kept) and doesn't even resemble what it is supposed to be. 

Good beer around Perth (Perth city itself has nothing): Queens Mt Lawley, JB O'Reilly's West Leederville, Brass Monkey Northbridge.


----------



## Katherine (16/1/09)

foles said:


> PLEASE don't go near the moon and sixpence. The beer is atrocious (badly kept) and doesn't even resemble what it is supposed to be.
> 
> Good beer around Perth (Perth city itself has nothing): Queens Mt Lawley, JB O'Reilly's West Leederville, Brass Monkey Northbridge.



Ive never experience that.... but I dont understand the English/Irish style pubs in Perth... I work in the city so I go to Durty's (very bad beer selection) or The Moon and Sixpence...

The Brisbane has a great atmosphere and beer garden!


----------



## brendo (16/1/09)

The SWMBO and I visited WA a few years back...

I can highly recommend both LC and the Sail & Anchor in Freo - had a great time (and many a pint) in both establishments and was quite depressed when it came time to leave the S&A.

If you do make it down to Margaret River (which is lovely), Bootleg Brewery has a pretty nice set up which is worth checking out.

Brendo


----------



## Goat (16/1/09)

yep - what they said, but also...

While down south try Cowaramup Brewing Co about 20k north of M'River. Not sure about the beers, but it's a pretty nice spot.

While in Freo, try Clancy's. Usually a good selection of WA beers, good food and a great atmosphere.


----------



## dogs01 (16/1/09)

Goat said:


> yep - what they said, but also...
> 
> While down south try Cowaramup Brewing Co about 20k north of M'River. Not sure about the beers, but it's a pretty nice spot.
> 
> While in Freo, try Clancy's. Usually a good selection of WA beers, good food and a great atmosphere.



Hi,
There are over 20 micro's in W.A
Try-Swan Valley:
Elmers
Duckstein
Feral
Mash
IronBark--Recommend

Perth Area:
Indian Ocean Brewery
Last Drop
Sail and Anchor
Little Creatures
Mad Monk

Margaret River Area:
Cowaramup
Bootleg
Colonial
Bush Shack
Brew 42
Old Coast Road
Wild Bull
Occy's
Blackwood Valley

Albany: Tanglehead

Pemberton: Jarrah Jacks

Broome: Matso's

Information can be sourced on the net for locations.

Dogs01


----------



## Steve (16/1/09)

Oh the memories! Sitting on the first floor verandah of the Sail and Anchor watching the world go by and the street artists performing then eating the Clancys seafood platter after a game of kiddies cricket in the HUGE back yard they have. Shame I didnt hear about the brewery at Cowaramup. I stopped there for a leak on the way back from MR and Colonial  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## eamonnfoley (16/1/09)

Steve said:


> Oh the memories! Sitting on the first floor verandah of the Sail and Anchor watching the world go by and the street artists performing then eating the Clancys seafood platter after a game of kiddies cricket in the HUGE back yard they have. Shame I didnt hear about the brewery at Cowaramup. I stopped there for a leak on the way back from MR and Colonial
> Cheers
> Steve



its amazing how much you don't go to a place when you live nearby. Therefore I think I'll be at the Sail & Anchor this weekend!


----------



## Steve (16/1/09)

foles said:


> its amazing how much you don't go to a place when you live nearby. Therefore I think I'll be at the Sail & Anchor this weekend!



one word......mongrel


----------



## KoNG (16/1/09)

foles said:


> PLEASE don't go near the moon and sixpence. The beer is atrocious (badly kept) and doesn't even resemble what it is supposed to be.
> 
> Good beer around Perth (Perth city itself has nothing): Queens Mt Lawley, JB O'Reilly's West Leederville, Brass Monkey Northbridge.



the Moon & Sixpence obviously doesn't have a chance in hell of serving something nice and fresh from the handpump, like you can get back in the mother land.
it just wont travel that well.
But i've been 2 or 3 times and haven't had anything that is "badly" kept..! its not mouth wateringly (?) fresh, but still similar to what any other "UK" pub will serve up over here.


brass monkey is alright when its NOT packed full of fueled up freaks, good matilda bay samples.... as is the queens in mount Lawley, just went there a fortnight ago
i work right near the Brisbane, which i've ventured to a few times, but beer choice is limited.


----------



## Gerard_M (20/1/09)

KoNG said:


> brass monkey is alright when its NOT packed full of fueled up freaks, good matilda bay samples.... as is the queens in mount Lawley, just went there a fortnight ago
> i work right near the Brisbane, which i've ventured to a few times, but beer choice is limited.



The Queens in Mt Lawley was my local, great pub. There was a pub at Freo called the Left Bank that was great for lunch after golf. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## deebee (21/1/09)

Clancy's in Freo is a good all round bet. It has lots of fresh local beers including Colonial, bootleg, creatures and a good range of exotics as well. Beer-savvy staff and really good food at reasonable prices. Live local music. Unreal happy freo vibe. 

If you want one place to showcase lots of local beer talent, this is it. It's a good place to end a crawl that starts at Little Creatures then moves through Sail & Anchor, but I prefer to start and finish at Clancy's.


DB


----------



## hewy (16/2/09)

Just got back from WA and tried to visit everything I could.

Freo:

Creatures was def the highlight. Great food and the beer tastes better there. I especially noticed rogers tasted fantastic.

Mad monk, very ordinary service but good beers

Sail and anchor didnt really do anything for me. The beers were all none offensive but not packed full of flavour like I would expect for a micro.

Swan valley:

Mash had some great beers. I particularly liked their seasonal, munich pils. Tasted great!

Feral had some great beers also. Their belgian (rust?) tasted great. Has a huge hit of banana. All the beers at feral were pretty nice.

Duckstein - I thought the beers here were better than at elmars, apart from the raspberry ale. All the main beers were great, would def like to drink there again.

Elmars - beers were ok. I think I was a bit let down after being to duckstein. Had lunch there and wasnt really that impressed. Having a Mrs with a german background, whenever we do family stuff with her side there is always some traditional german fare. Elmars did not really stack up imo. I have experienced the food in germany too, so I am not biased towards the in laws cooking at all.

We also made a trip up to New norcia which serves an abbey ale, brewed by james squire. A nice drop, not too long a drive north either.

Cheers
Hewy


----------

